# best 2.6 kernel

## G|N|

i heard a lot of bad things about the 2.8.1 kernel so my question to you is what do you think is the best 2.6.* kernel?

and would it be better to download the gentoo-development-sources then the development-sources?

if i want the 2.6.7 development-sources, how do i download them?

i think the standard development-sources is 2.6.8.1

----------

## miqorz

Uh, 2.6.9 is out.

Right now I'm using 2.6.8.1-ck9 and I find it very good.

----------

## G|N|

 *miqorz wrote:*   

> Uh, 2.6.9 is out.
> 
> Right now I'm using 2.6.8.1-ck9 and I find it very good.

 

but it is still marked as testing

----------

## Anarcho

I'm running fine with gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r10. 

They have the vesafb-tng and a few other nice patches like the burning patch.

----------

## miqorz

 *G|N| wrote:*   

>  *miqorz wrote:*   Uh, 2.6.9 is out.
> 
> Right now I'm using 2.6.8.1-ck9 and I find it very good. 
> 
> but it is still marked as testing

 

I wouldn't know. I use CK sources which are allways ~x86.

----------

## Muso

2.6.9 so far ...

been using it for 2 days now.

----------

## G|N|

and how do i emerge for example the 2.6.9 kernel?

----------

## Pink

```
emerge -a development-sources
```

Ensure you have synced recently as the 2.6.9 kernel was only added in the past day or so.Last edited by Pink on Thu Oct 21, 2004 9:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## miqorz

 *PickledOnion wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -a development-sources
> ```
> ...

 

I'm one of the few who doesn't like gentoo sources I guess.

----------

## Muso

Or make your own ebuild with the patches you like and stick it in your portage overlay so you don't have to sync to get the newer kernels  :Razz: 

----------

## Pink

 *miqorz wrote:*   

>  *PickledOnion wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> emerge -a development-sources
> ```
> ...

 

No, I never have a gentoo sources kernel on my computer. But I think someone who asks how to emerge one should know how to.

I personally roll my own or use Nitro for a laugh but I don't really have the time to play with Nitro or Love anymore, I need as much usablity as possible  :Sad: 

----------

## Deranger

2.6.9-rc4-nitro2  :Cool:  ...until 2.6.9-nitro1 comes  :Wink: 

 *migorz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm one of the few who doesn't like gentoo sources I guess.
> 
> 

 

I don't like them either. development-sources is definately the best non-experimental kernel choice.

----------

## sobers_2002

rc2-love4....the best that i have ever used.

----------

## blue.sca

2.6.7-love7, the best, most stable and matured kernel i've seen since its release. all those newer kernels and patchsets cannot compete against its perfectness...

----------

## codergeek42

2.6.9-ck1. Very responsive, and some very excellent and awesime kernel hacking done by Con Kolivas.

----------

## rcb1974

 *Oktane wrote:*   

> 2.6.9-rc4-nitro2  ...until 2.6.9-nitro1 comes 

 

I use the Nitro sources too since I use the reiser4 filesystem.  The 2.6.9-rc4-nitro kernel is both speedy and stable.  Since I installed it a week ago, my machine and hasn't crashed once.  The mm sources however, frequently cause my machine to hang.  When is Nitro going to release the finalized 2.6.9 version of his kernel?  :Smile: 

----------

## teutzz

when mm-sources for 2.6.9 stable si out

----------

## codergeek42

 *teutzz wrote:*   

> when mm-sources for 2.6.9 stable si out

 with all due respect, I don't think 'mm-sources' and 'stable' belong in the same sentence without the word 'not'   :Wink: 

----------

## teutzz

i was refering to mm-sources for 2.6.9 stable (as in final, not a rc)

----------

## codergeek42

 *teutzz wrote:*   

> i was refering to mm-sources for 2.6.9 stable (as in final, not a rc)

 Ah. I see.

----------

## Raffi

So has anyone else noticed that 2.6.9 is very broken when it comes to NFS?

I also had trouble with the aacraid driver. I have backed down to 2.6.7 to try to make things better.

----------

## vcetina

Hi guys i have a few questions, what do i need to run nitro sources?, do i need develoment-sources installed? and after that apply the nitro patchset?.

TIA

----------

## dblaci

 *vcetina wrote:*   

> Hi guys i have a few questions, what do i need to run nitro sources?, do i need develoment-sources installed? and after that apply the nitro patchset?.
> 
> TIA

 

Look at here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=239257

----------

## piewie

2.6.7-x completly was a really good release. 

2.6.8 was to buggy and 2.6.9 begins buggy again. 

It seems that a new kernel releases brings a set of new bugs to the users.

What is this for a strategy, when a new piece of hardware is supported and for excample parallel printer support disappear? There regulary are problems with cdrecord - this is not necessary. Why must normal user patch the kernel, when someone needs new hardware support? So let the person with the new hardware patch the kernel and give us a stable version with full cdrtools and nvidia support.

Tom

----------

## dblaci

I agree.

I have to use 2.6.7 because it really works...

I tried all (i mean really almost all) releases, rcs, patchsets, but non of them were working perfect.

Problems were some of these:

vmware dies. (i know about the 1GB lowmem etc. it's not the problem)

cd writing (at least as user) .......... in vmware too. (i have scsi rescorder)

ati-drivers emerge fails. (i made patches for the mm series by hand, and from forums)

OR/AND

unstable...

why am i keep trying new releases?

well: they are really faster (i feel it with X)

that's all.

----------

## Raffi

 *dblaci wrote:*   

> 
> 
> unstable...
> 
> 

 

I can't argue with that. Though I am a bit puzzled. Isn't the even numbered kernels supposed to be stable? When are they going to fork a new unstable series and clean up the current "stable" one? Has anyone heard?

----------

## xanti

 *miqorz wrote:*   

>  *G|N| wrote:*    *miqorz wrote:*   Uh, 2.6.9 is out.
> 
> Right now I'm using 2.6.8.1-ck9 and I find it very good. 
> 
> but it is still marked as testing 
> ...

 

CK is all arches, not just x86.

----------

## vcetina

I need some help im using portage 2.0.51 

And trying to emerge nitro sources, i get this after  emerge nitro-sources

```

--- No package manifest found: /usr/portage/sys-kernel/nitro-sources/Manifest

!!! No package digest file found: /usr/portage/sys-kernel/nitro-sources/files/digest-nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc4-r2

!!! Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" to generate it.

```

ok next i did what i always do when i get this message

```
emerge nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc4-r2.ebuild digest
```

and got this

```
Calculating dependencies

*** You need to adjust PORTDIR or PORTDIR_OVERLAY to emerge this package.

```

what?!

what can i do.  Here is my emerge info

```
Portage 2.0.51 (default-x86-2004.2, gcc-3.4.2, glibc-2.3.4.20041006-r0, 2.6.8-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.8-gentoo-r7 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 - M CPU 1.80GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.5.3

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r5

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.15.92.0.2-r1

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r1

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -frerun-loop-opt -frerun-cse-after-loop -msse -msse2  -fprefetch-loop-arrays -momit-leaf-frame-pointers -ffast-math"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -frerun-loop-opt -frerun-cse-after-loop -msse -msse2  -fprefetch-loop-arrays -momit-leaf-frame-pointers -ffast-math -frepo  -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache distlocks sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.ccccom.com ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa arts avi bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups dri dvd eds encode esd f77 foomaticdb gdbm gif glx gnome gpm gtk gtk2 hal imlib java jpeg ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mozilla mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl oggvorbis opengl pcmcia pdflib perl png pnp python quicktime readline ruby samba sdl slang spell sse sse2 ssl svga tcltk tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb x86 xinerama xml2 xmms xprint xv zlib video_cards_radeon"
```

----------

## nxsty

It's "ebuild nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc4-r2.ebuild digest" you should run, not "emerge nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc4-r2.ebuild digest"

----------

## vcetina

im such an idiot,  Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!! it worked

----------

## miqorz

From my experience vanilla + your own special blend of patches is best.

```

(mike@tokyo)-(~) $ uname -a

Linux tokyo 2.6.9-ml1 #2 Fri Oct 22 12:35:34 EDT 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Oh yeah.

----------

## SKLP

2.6.9-cko1

It's fast(& responsive), stable (for me atleast), and functional (reiser4, gensplash, vesafb-tng etc)

EDIT: you could probably also use 2.6.9-ck1 (which is the same but without the extra functionality) which is in portage

----------

